# Pollensa/Ravenna/Rienza Body De-lamination



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi,has anyone experienced body problems on this style of A/S body? If so, what was the outcome. Cheers..


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Ex-Polly, sorry, never had a problem with bodywork.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Only minor damage to skirts, my fault  , local garage will fix it whenever I can spare the van for a few days - local body shop wouldn't touch it by the way :? :? 

Otherwise, like Norm, no problems

What your problem wackywyco?


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Ravenna - no problems


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Rienza - no known problems on a 03 plate.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Same as Krull we have a Ravenna no problems as yet


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

We have a 1994 A/S Clubman, no bodywork problems here, must be the younger element,,,,,,,,
Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------

